# A little upland fun



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Way too hot out there for the chukar hills IMHO but a quick n early Sharpie hunt fit the bill nicely


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice work! Some good looking dogs as well!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

2 days camping near St Anthony and 2 days a bit south. Dog work was pretty close to perfection. Probably the most over all enjoyment I have had- 9 shells- 8 birds.


----------

